# Disk Defragmenter has detected that Chkdsk is scheduled to run on the volume:



## Lord Vincent (Sep 19, 2006)

Disk Defragmenter won't run, and gives me the titled message.

I've tried a number of fixes for this problem. PLEASE NOTE: Chkdsk does NOT EVER run on startup, nor can I get a DOS Boot. PC Pitstop finds no registery errors. 

What has been done:

Computer has been rebooted 4 times in order to get Chkdsk to run. It never runs.

HD Tune has been run.

Recently, Norton Internet Security was removed from my PC because of serious performance issues it was causing. I am now running AVG Free Edition with Windows firewall at the advice of an IT Specialist.

Railroad Tycoon 3 won't launch. I get a blank X Error Message (the X usually comes with some sort of error message).

I have 28 GB of hard drive space, so it has nothing to do with lack of space.

Chkdsk is NOT in startup tasks.

I am getting System Mechanic Pro in about a month, but right now I have no cash, and need my PC back as it hosts a radio show. Please help!

V


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi and Welcome to TSF

Does PC Pitfall have a built-in Disk Defragmenter? 

Lets try this:

Open up a Command Prompt:
Start/All Programs/Accessories/Command Prompt

Change into your Windows\System32 directory. Your windows directory will be either Windows or Winnt
Type:cd \windows\system32

Register the defrag components, by typing the following hitting enter after each one:
regsvr32 dfrgsnap.dll
regsvr32 dfrgui.dll


Do you find the defragmenter works? If not, there is try this one more step .

Using Windows Explorer browse to your Windows\inf folder.
In there you will find a file called *dfrg.inf* right click this file, and select Install.


Do you happen to have Spyware Doctor 3.5 installed? There seems to be a conflict between this app and the lastest updates.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi,
try going to start > Run, type in 'Chkdsc' and hit enter. It should then tell you to reboot, so reboot, and then hopefully it will run. 

Geekgirls post is a lot better and is more likely to help you, try that first :wink:


----------



## GrantBelle (Jan 1, 2009)

I had the same error message as Lord Vincent. GeekGirl's suggestion of (re)registering dll's was a good idea but didn't solve my problem. Uninstalling Spyware Doctor 3.5 was the solution.

Chkdsk ran on startup, allowing Disk Defragmenter to analyze my C drive.

Thanks, GeekGirl!


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

Run the Norton Removal Tool.

I wouldn't waste money on System Mechanic Pro.

What do you think it is going to do for you ?

I'm currently completely in love with this defragger:

http://www.kessels.nl/JkDefrag/index.html


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

This is an old thread and will be closed.


----------

